# Diet Mountain Dew, bad, or ok?



## xfile384 (Jan 6, 2009)

So a few friends came over the other night and one of them brought diet mountain dew as a mixer. Everyone was drinking and i acted like i drank by having some diet mountain dew. lol, people just thought i put vodka in it. Personally, i think drinking alcohol while lifting is counter productive, which is why i stay away from it. 

Anyway, i really liked the diet mountain dew. I don't have any sugar a day, so diet mountain dew was sweet to me...I know this is due to the aspartame which is in it...But, how bad is diet mountain dew for you? I wouldn't mind having some every now and then, just for something else other than water all the time. It has 0 calories, so why should i gain weight drinking it?

I lift weights 3 times a week and do cardio/abs 2 days a week. So, i workout a total of 5 days a week and currently i'm eating over maintenance to gain a little weight. 

What do you think, keep drinking water and forget about the diet mountain dew, or a little bit won't hurt me?

I don't understand the side effects...


----------



## TJ3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Idk but ive heard Mt Dew is bad for your kidneys..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

IMO, drink as much freakin' diet mountain dew as you want.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 7, 2009)

TJ3 said:


> Idk but ive heard Mt Dew is bad for your kidneys..


Who told you that? *Elvis?*


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> Who told you that? *Elvis?*



Wait a second.... all this time you have been on this board.... and this is the first time I have seen you had a blog?  bastard.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 7, 2009)

I only started it on 16th December 2008!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice blog.  A ton of info.

Glad to see you have your health back under control.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 7, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Very nice blog.  A ton of info.


Thanks! I thought I might have trouble finding stuff to put in the Blog, but I've written some articles, the e-book and I post so much on so many boards that I'm just re-hashing stuff I've already written elsewhere, but now it's all in one place.





IainDaniel said:


> Glad to see you have your health back under control.


Now all I have to do is get my mum's health back under control (she has Lewy Body Dementia). She's improved with 5000iu/day Vitamin D3 & 400g/week Smoked Salmon (DHA). I'm now trying her on Goldenseal (Berberine) & Turmeric (Curcumin) to see if that helps.
Cheers, Nige.


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 8, 2009)

Of course you already know that no soda Is good for you. Yes, I believe diet soda Is healthier than regular soda. But when It comes to which soda Is more risky, Im going to have to say diet. All diet sodas contain an ingredient called Aspartame. Many doctors say that Aspartame is linked to brain tumors and lesions In some diet drinking patients. Yes, It Is rare, but It can still happen. I think your pretty safe drinking diet and not getting brain tumors. But just wanted to inform you that diet soda Is risky, or just to teach you something new. 

Google the word " Aspartame " If you wish to double check my math. Good luck.


----------



## Hench (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a discussion with a friend of mine at uni last night, we were talking about the effects of aspartame on the human body and how some say its carcinogenic and can also cause brain tumors.

Hes a medical student, and we would regularly have discussions about training and nutrition (as all my other friends are the bicep curl and bench press sort of guys....). Anyway over the last week he has been learning about aspartame in his lectures. Long story short from what he told me there have been *some* cases of aspartame causing brain tumors in rats. Although there have also been a lot of cases within the same studies where the aspartame had no effect. There has been no conclusive evidence to suggest the same would occur in humans. 

May get shot down for this, just passing on a bit of info from a reliable source.....at least I hope its reliable or im gona waste 4 years of my life!


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 9, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I had a discussion with a friend of mine at uni last night, we were talking about the effects of aspartame on the human body and how some say its carcinogenic and can also cause brain tumors.
> 
> Hes a medical student, and we would regularly have discussions about training and nutrition (as all my other friends are the bicep curl and bench press sort of guys....). Anyway over the last week he has been learning about aspartame in his lectures. Long story short from what he told me there have been *some* cases of aspartame causing brain tumors in rats. Although there have also been a lot of cases within the same studies where the aspartame had no effect. There has been no conclusive evidence to suggest the same would occur in humans.
> 
> May get shot down for this, just passing on a bit of info from a reliable source.....at least I hope its reliable or im gona waste 4 years of my life!



Thanks for getting that Info from a source. I've never actually consulted a doctor about It, just have seen a few articles on the internet and wanted to share what I had seen. Well It's good to know that because for a moment, Aspartame sounded like some pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2009)

Everything in moderation.


----------



## PainandGain (Jan 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Everything in moderation.



If only people could grasp this concept.
Everyone is so fearful of doing anything because at some point
somewhere, someone had issues with said problem.
But people don't take into account that you must overdo it quite a bit before seeing problems. i.e. sweets, drugs, boxing etc.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 9, 2009)

*The Rat Study.*
The problem with this study is that the total number of lymphomas/leukaemias didn't increase with vastly increasing dose of Aspartame. Something's not right.


----------



## Biggerisbetter (Jan 9, 2009)

Regardless of the cancer risk, elements of the aspartame do still metabolize into formaldehyde (see the Barcelona Study).  This is only one of several potential issues with regular aspartame consumption.

Aspartame also causes headaches and memory loss; I know I suffered from bad headaches after prolonged consumption of Diet Coke.  There's also the diuretic effects of caffeine that are going to make water consumption a pain in the ass as you're constantly running to the head to relieve yourself.

Diet Mt. Dew can be OK _occasionally_, so your desire to drink it as an occasional break from regular water shouldn't be much of an issue.  Just don't let the addictive nature of the aspartame or caffeine drive you to want to drink it in larger amounts or more frequently.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 9, 2009)

Formaldehyde....cumulative? What do you think the liver does? The second link is the full of the usual strawmen. 

If it makes your head hurt, don't drink it. Caffeine withdrawal can make your brain hurt as per withdrawal from *all* CNS stimulants. 

To get a significant diuretic effect, you need >200mg of caffeine. How much caffeine is there in Diet Mountain Dew (DMD)? See *THIS.* According to that link, DMD is sweetened with acesulfame potassium & sucralose. So why is everyone going on about aspartame?


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 9, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> If it makes your head hurt, don't drink it. Caffeine withdrawal can make your brain hurt as per withdrawal from *all* CNS stimulants.



Withdrawl Is not the problem In this case. We are not talking to a group of fifth grade school girls. *Anybody*, can stop cold turkey If they have self-control. If you say you have tried to quit smoking or anything similar to that, I'm going to call you a b**** and lecture you how weak you are.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 9, 2009)

You've completely lost me. What's quitting smoking got to do with drinking Diet Mountain Dew?


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 9, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> You've completely lost me. What's quitting smoking got to do with drinking Diet Mountain Dew?



It doesn't. It was withdrawl and will power I was refering to.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2009)

Addictions and addictive properties are completely different then will power.


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Addictions and addictive properties are completely different then will power.



Maybe to some. But, Addictions and withdrawl emotions are neurological and can be controlled. It's just that not everybody is willing/ or has the will power to control it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2009)

Go use Heroin regularly for a few months, and tell me it is only the mind and not chemicals that are forming the addictions.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2009)

Biggerisbetter said:


> Regardless of the cancer risk, elements of the aspartame do still metabolize into formaldehyde (see the Barcelona Study).  This is only one of several potential issues with regular aspartame consumption.



Your body produces more formaldehyde, many times greater than soda, on its own.


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Go use Heroin regularly for a few months, and tell me it is only the mind and not chemicals that are forming the addictions.



When conquering such addictions, you must use your mind instead of agents. If you were to self contain yourself In your house with survival needs instead of drugs and alcohol. You will soon pass the withdrawls and addictions. You can't always use agents such as smokers gum for example. "The mind controls the body, the body doesn't control the mind!"


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 9, 2009)

Look, I'm not trying to Insult anybodys opinions or cause conflict. Whenever you put a group of men In one room, not everybody Is going to agree.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2009)

Nor all they all going to type their "I"s in lower case, when appropriate.


----------



## -RoidRage- (Jan 9, 2009)

DOMS said:


> Nor all they all going to type their "I"s in lower case, when appropriate.



What Is that suppose to mean? If "I" Is In the beginning of the word, I feel It Is appropriate to capitalize It. It's one was to Identify more work and another Is I don't like to dot the I's when writing with pen and paper.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 9, 2009)

Getting back to the subject of Diet Mountain Dew, here is the ingredients list:- 
Carbonated water, concentrated orange juice, citric acid, natural flavors, citrus pectin, potassium benzoate (preserves freshness), aspartame, potassium citrate, caffeine, sodium citrate, acesulfame potassium, sucralose, gum arabic, sodium benzoate (preserves freshness), calcium disodium edta (to protect flavor), brominated vegetable oil, yellow 5.

I've just noticed that aspartame is in the above list! The other two sweeteners caught my eye, which is why I missed it before. Therefore, disregard what I wrote above about there being no aspartame in DMD. So, apart from the citric acid eroding tooth enamel, what's in DMD that can adversely affect health?


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 9, 2009)

aspartame's cancer causing properties were started as a myth, rats where given insane amounts and soem grew tumors, you give a small animal a large amount of anything it will get sick, drink it moderatly and you'll survive, you probably have more important shit to think about than is diet soda bad for you


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2009)

DOMS said:


> Nor all they all going to type their "I"s in lower case, when appropriate.



Hahahahahahahah 

No shit!  I was wondering why he was doing that.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2009)

I am drinking diet mountain dew right now!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love both regular and diet mountain dew.

mmmmmmm...... caffeine.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2009)

kicka19 said:


> aspartame's cancer causing properties were started as a myth, rats where given insane amounts and soem grew tumors, you give a small animal a large amount of anything it will get sick, drink it moderatly and you'll survive, you probably have more important shit to think about than is diet soda bad for you



Finally!  Someone else that's actually read about that study.


----------

